# Van Horn considered retiring



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i read that so i dont know if its 100% fact but i have no reason to think otherwise. it has to be hard for guy to be jacked around all the time. i think his big contract works to his disadvantage but he was playing real good ball in new york and to be traded for tim thomas is rediculous. i would like to see him get to a place where he can be appreciated for his contributions. in hindsight playing for or under larry brown, byron scott and isaah thomas is the worst thing he could have been faced with. these guys are all looking for the back alley type of players, skill is not really part of their equation.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I dont know what it is, he puts up solid numbers, and they keep movin him around! I dont know why hes mad tho, he moves up 2 spots in the playoff contention by going to the Bucks, the Bucks shoot alot of Threes (Van Horn likes threes) and they pass the ball, whats he all bitter about?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Van Horn has played very good in his career, with the exception of a few years in New Jersey. He played well with Phily, and was traded. He played well with New York, and was traded. I'm starting to feel sorry for the guy, because he is a very solid role player that a playoff team can use.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think he will be traded again to a team that has cap room this summer also. We all know that Herb Kohl is a cheap *******. With Kukoc coming off the books and trading Van Horn again, the Bucks would still have a talented young team and cap space. Plus they have their 2nd round pick Symon Szwerck (spelling?), 6'10 SF/PF shooter who is supposed to be coming over. 

Wouldn't be surprised to see Van Horn end up in Utah for a draft pick.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I think he will be traded again to a team that has cap room this summer also. We all know that Herb Kohl is a cheap *******. With Kukoc coming off the books and trading Van Horn again, the Bucks would still have a talented young team and cap space. Plus they have their 2nd round pick Symon Szwerck (spelling?), 6'10 SF/PF shooter who is supposed to be coming over.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised to see Van Horn end up in Utah for a draft pick.


I don't think Utah has any space for Van Horn.. they're already overloaded at SF with Kirilenko and Harpring.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think Utah has any space for Van Horn.. they're already overloaded at SF with Kirilenko and Harpring.


Isn't Van Horn really a PF? At least I always thought he was, but that he was playing SF.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Isn't Van Horn really a PF? At least I always thought he was, but that he was playing SF.


He played PF for Philly, but moved to SF in New York.. I don't think he could get away with playing PF in the west.. I can't imagine him trying to guard Duncan, Garnett, Randolph, Brand, Stoudemire, Webber, Nowitzki, Gasol 32 times a year..


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> Isn't Van Horn really a PF? At least I always thought he was, but that he was playing SF.


KVH is a tweener when it comes to defense. He's too slow to guard the 3 and to soft to bang with most 4s.

He has a lot of talent offensively, though.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sovereignz</b>!
> 
> 
> He played PF for Philly, but moved to SF in New York.. I don't think he could get away with playing PF in the west.. I can't imagine him trying to guard Duncan, Garnett, Randolph, Brand, Stoudemire, Webber, Nowitzki, Gasol 32 times a year..


I guess that is right but he played PF in New Jersey for all of his career too, even when K-Mart was there. K-Mart always guarded the quicker player.


----------



## ElevatorMan (Jan 8, 2004)

It's a business and it's part of the game... he has to suck it up do you here Jim Jackson complaining... nope..van horn is a puss


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> I don't think Utah has any space for Van Horn.. they're already overloaded at SF with Kirilenko and Harpring.


Im confused here, theres a thread that says the Utah Jazz will only have an 8 million dollar payroll by the end of the season! So how can all their cap space be taken? 

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=79352&forumid=2


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Im confused here, theres a thread that says the Utah Jazz will only have an 8 million dollar payroll by the end of the season! So how can all their cap space be taken?
> ...


I didn't say cap space.. I meant space as in "room". Harpring is Van Horn with less skill and more hustle, and they already have Kirilenko. Don't think they want to pay 15~mill for another small forward who isn't better than the two they have already.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Van Horn has played very good in his career, with the exception of a few years in New Jersey. He played well with Phily, and was traded. He played well with New York, and was traded. I'm starting to feel sorry for the guy, because he is a very solid role player that a playoff team can use.


Actually, KVH played his best ball in NJ early in his career, pre-Kidd. He played his 2nd best ball with the Knicks. Unfortunately, fair or not, he's gained a reputation for playing his best ball on bad teams, like the Knicks and pre-Kidd Nets, and not delivering as the 1st or 2nd option when his team most needed him in the clutch. Of course, he has made some big shots, so he isn't a complete play-off dud. Beyond just the offense, though, Van Horn is infamous for playing soft and making dumb plays that hurt his team in big moments. 

Now that Van Horn has pretty much eliminated the over-all 2nd pick to Duncan stigma, he's ready to enter the next stage of his career as a solid 3rd or 4th option and role player. He can do that with the Bucks. Leaving the Philly, NJ, NYC triangle and going to a deep team like the Bucks probably is the best thing for his career.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I think for Van Horn to be truly appreciated as he should be, he needs to produce big time in the playoffs this year for the Bucks. :yes:


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> We all know that Herb Kohl is a cheap *******. With Kukoc coming off the books and trading Van Horn again, the Bucks would still have a talented young team and cap space. Plus they have their 2nd round pick Symon Szwerck (spelling?), 6'10 SF/PF shooter who is supposed to be coming over.


So wouldn't this make Kohl a SMART, cheap *******? Let's get it right, OK?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sportsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> So wouldn't this make Kohl a SMART, cheap *******? Let's get it right, OK?


You would be correct my friend. :bsmile: He may be cheap but his team still wins.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Well what about Desmon Mason. He will forever be a 6th man in this league?


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> I dont know what it is, he puts up solid numbers, and they keep movin him around! I dont know why hes mad tho, he moves up 2 spots in the playoff contention by going to the Bucks, the Bucks shoot alot of Threes (Van Horn likes threes) and they pass the ball, whats he all bitter about?


would you rather play with steph houston, thomasm, mutombo or tj ford, redd, desmond mason, gadzuric? obvious he's mad he went to a garbage team that no one really cares to watch.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> 
> 
> would you rather play with steph houston, thomasm, mutombo or tj ford, redd, desmond mason, gadzuric? obvious he's mad he went to a garbage team that no one really cares to watch.





Let's do a little comparison:


Stephon Marbury vs T.J. Ford - Obvious
Alan Houston vs Michael Redd - Michael Redd
Tim Thomas vs Desmond Mason - Desmond Mason
Dikembe Mutombo vs Dan Gadzuric - Dikembe


Maybe you need to pick out better examples, because if the Bucks are garbage, so are the Knicks.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>knickstorm</b>!
> 
> 
> would you rather play with steph houston, thomasm, mutombo or tj ford, redd, desmond mason, gadzuric? obvious he's mad he went to a garbage team that no one really cares to watch.


I don't know how you can say the Bucks are a garbage team.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I don't know how you can say the Bucks are a garbage team.


I think he meant a small market team without many big names.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The Bucks have more all-stars than the Knicks :laugh: and i dont know how the Bucks 5th in the Eastern Conference are a garbage team


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Keith Van Horn = Jim Jackson


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Keith Van Horn = Jim Jackson


He sure is, Jackson got very unlucky in Sacto, he played well enough to stay, but they couldnt afford to keep him, just one of those unfortunate circumstances, i hope they both find a home


----------

